# Brevard County, Fl White Shepherd Female



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

I know nothing about this dog but its making the rounds on Facebook 

*****URGENT Foster Home Needed*****Need an Emergency Foster home for Roxy. Located Brevard County, Fl. She can't be placed in a home that has children, not sure about cats. She is a bit fearful and needs to be worked with. I don't want to see her go into a shelter where she won't come back out. Please let me know if you someone can help.

If interested K9 Services German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. | Facebook


----------

